# Need help identifying a ship



## Shasta (Jul 30, 2008)

I found these plans online, available for free download, but with no information as to which ship they represent. I'd love to model her, but I need a name first so I can try and find some more info and some photos.

These are the general arrangement plans, I also have hull lines.

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s108/DeutscheKM/disposicion_general.jpg

Any help with identification would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

It could possibly be a Blue Funnel vessel theres plenty of their lads onboard so maybe they could confirm


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Shasta,
This is one of a series built for the Swedish company Transatlantic from about 1960. Could be the Arizona of 1961 or one of her sisters. Have a look at www.kommandobryggan.se/transatlantic/arizona.htm


----------



## Shasta (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks so much, that's a huge help.

-Avery


----------

